# Would this be a good deal?



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

This ramp is listed on Craigslist for $50obo. I am getting 2 Nigerian Dwarf kids in 2 weeks and am thinking of buying it for them. Does it look like something that would be good?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

It looks quite steep, what age are the wethers? You dont want them slipping off it and hurting themselves, is it meant for goats?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks great! We have something just as steep, and our four day old NDs climbed up it no problem. If they're not used to it it'll just take them a little bit to work up the courage. But our guys LOVE having a ramp.


----------



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

I was also concerned about how high/steep it looks. I'm not sure what the seller has used it for. It's labeled as a "Goat Ramp," but I think there are some skateboarding ramps that are referred as that as well? 

My kids will be 5 weeks when I get them. I think I'll go check this out and see how it looks in person. But, of your NDs can handle it at 4 days then I'm sure mine won't have a problem


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine would LOVE that!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would not even be remotely concerned about how steep it is. They are goats....Its amazing what crazy high places they find to scramble up and at a very young age. I had my horse trailer parked in the field for awhile and had a three week old ND single who ended up on the spare tire one day....which was attached at the very top of the trailer next to the windows. You would probably spend $50 just in the cost of the lumber to build that if you went somewhere like Lowes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think i'd pay that much for it...but I also have resources to build something like that myself for way less...so maybe it is a good deal...i'm not sure. :shrug: I agree though...that it isn't too high or steep. But if you wanted it lower...you could maybe dig it lower into the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It would be fun for the goats but... I agree ...it is cheaper to make something of your own or ask them to lower the price..... :wink:


----------



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I called the owner and he said the base of it is about 4 ft tall. He has used it for his daughters FFA goats and said they have never had a problem with the height/steepness. My boyfriend was going to build something similar for my goats, but said he would end up spending more than $50 for lumbar, and the seller will take $40 for this. We are going to go pick up the ramp this weekend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like a plan..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay!! Goaties also love dog houses and tables to jump on. With the amount of things we have found at auctions and on the side of the road, our yard has become a goatie jungle XDDD


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think your boys will LOVE it!!! I know mine would!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Good price!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

OH I likey! My goats would love that thing. They are already daredevils in the oak trees here. I have to not start another project just yet but it's going on my "to do" list.

Show us some pictures after you get it with the goats on it.


----------

